
Retirement Income Analysis with Scenario Matrices - Bostonian
https://web.stanford.edu/~wfsharpe/RISMAT/
======
Bostonian
There is Matlab code to do the simulations. Translating the code to a language
not dependent on proprietary software could be worthwhile.

There is an an interview of the author, William Sharpe, Nobel laureate known
for the Capital Asset Pricing Model and the Sharpe ratio, in Barron's:

[https://www.barrons.com/articles/william-sharpe-how-to-
secur...](https://www.barrons.com/articles/william-sharpe-how-to-secure-
lasting-retirement-income-51573837934) Nobel Prize-Winning Economist on How to
Solve the ‘Nastiest, Hardest Problem’ in Retirement BY SARAH MAX Nov. 15, 2019

